

Ask HN: If you could move to any city in the world, which would it be and why? - rblion

I&#x27;d pick Seattle. Washington has a lot of nature reserves, a great tech community, a solid music history, and Pike Place market. I love orcas too.
======
thejteam
Well, I don't like cities much at all. I prefer to live on a street with more
chickens and goats than people. I literally have to wait for the chickens to
cross the road

If I HAD to live in a city I would live in a small coastal city like Portland,
Maine. Right on the water. Fresh lobster. Walkable. Relatively safe. Enough
jobs that employment for a technical person isn't an issue, even if it isn't
in software.

Only reason I don't is that family is close by (helps when having children)
and that moving is such a pain.

------
socceroos
Melbourne, Australia. Current and multiple-time winner of the worlds most
liveable city.

~~~
fourmii
I second this! I'm actually moving my family from Boston to Melbourne this
November. I'm originally from there. I've lived in Cambridge (in England),
Washington DC and currently Boston and nothing compares to living in
Melbourne. A big downside however is the cost of living.

~~~
socceroos
True, cost of living is high in Australia - especially so in Sydney and
Melbourne. Generally speaking though, salaries scale to accommodate this.

------
jmspring
If I was limited to staying in North America - Vancouver, BC. Proximity to
natural resources, great music, gateway to Asia, short trip to Whistler.

Europe - if I didn't have to worry about work, Paris. The culture, the food,
the history. If I was being employed (tech) - Munich or Stockholm - a bit of
the above, green, access to nature, good public transport, though less
multicultural (though Stockholm is said to have a vibrant immigrant
population, Munich is a big village).

------
lgieron
Cracow - beautiful and incredibly vibrant old town, plus it's only an hour
from my folks.

------
re_todd
I also like Seattle. The tech scene, lots of good coffee shops, nice people,
nature nearby, music, great food, interesting neighborhoods. I like cold rainy
weather, but don't like a lot of snow, so Seattle is ideal for my weather
preferences.

~~~
mrfusion
Why do you like cold rainy weather? Just curious.

~~~
re_todd
It's difficult to come up with rational reasons why. I like bundling up in a
warm jacket in cold weather; and hearing and seeing the rain fall. I don't
like it too cold (below freezing) and I don't like downpours (a light drizzle
is ideal). Maybe I should have said I like moderately cold and moderately
rainy weather.

~~~
rblion
I like that kind of weather too for day-to-day life. I like to feel cozy, I
get more work done. Also California and Mexico are a short flight away, also
Hawaii. :)

------
pmtarantino
Edinburgh. I was once and I fell in love with the city. It is not as big as
the big capitals, the people is really nice, has a great culture heritage, is
the UNESCO City of Literature and more more more.

------
FlopV
Phoenix -- I love the sun and the heat... and you have both year round! And
you're enough to the mountains to take a snowboarding trip.

